
Lua schema validation library - dex01
https://github.com/erento/lua-schema-validation
======
fasteo
Check also Resty validation[1]

[1] [https://github.com/bungle/lua-resty-
validation](https://github.com/bungle/lua-resty-validation)

~~~
dex01
It's a good library, but it does not provide a way to validate nested tables
and is not suitable for JSON validation

